# 100 0ct file with w/m



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting the whole kit for my mk6 gti from bsh since it has the throttle pipe just to make it easier. Now I see that people have been running the 100 oct file with 93 oct fuel and water meth, but wont that cause issues when your not making boost and therefore not injecting? Its primarily the only thing that's keeping me up in the air about it, other then the fact that i feel i should upgrade my intercooler first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I have a devils own meth kit and the BSH pipe....im running GIACs 100 octane file with 91 octane and the meth and the
car runs fine....i made 276whp and 316wtq on stock turbo and stock IC....u just have to spray earlier in boost then when running on normal octane files....i sprag at 5psi and go full at 10psi....even in AZ with the stock IC and temps in the *110 range my car still pulls hard....i highly suggest getting the meth kit....and BSH is local to me amd they're a good group of guys


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> I have a devils own meth kit and the BSH pipe....im running GIACs 100 octane file with 91 octane and the meth and the
> car runs fine....i made 276whp and 316wtq on stock turbo and stock IC....u just have to spray earlier in boost then when running on normal octane files....i sprag at 5psi and go full at 10psi....even in AZ with the stock IC and temps in the *110 range my car still pulls hard....i highly suggest getting the meth kit....and BSH is local to me amd they're a good group of guys


But it still runs fine when your not in boost?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

davespence20 said:


> But it still runs fine when your not in boost?


Yup drives just fine....no knocking no timing being pulled....and ive had it verified via VAGCOM logs


----------



## davespence20 (Apr 21, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yup drives just fine....no knocking no timing being pulled....and ive had it verified via VAGCOM logs


That was my main concern about going for it. I would out figured it would pull timing or knock or something


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Even without W/M your car probably wont be pulling too much timing on teh 100 oct program if you dont put much load on it. Its only when you get into the throtttle, boost, and rpm is when things get hot and it needs to pull timing to compensate.


----------

